# Jackson Marine Corporation tugs/supply ship's



## gde

Way back in the early 70s I was the assistant manager of North Sea Marine Rig Services which was part of the BOC group at it's Peterhead base.
At this time the BP Fortie's field as well as the Frigg field was being built up.
During this time we supplied anything from a simple sewing needle to an anchor and chain,24 hour's a day,7 day's a week.I was also the base manager for Buchan and Johnston/MP Galloway of Leith (they were the main deck/engine/galley ship's stores merchant's for the Ben Line.)We were a very small staff who looked after the daily need's of Brown and Root,Saipem,ETPM,
as well as all the tug/supply boat companies such as Gulf tug's,Theriot,Jackson Marine Corp,as well as many other's.One company who stood out was Jackson Marine,with the Moon supply boats and the tugs such as the Godfather,Mr John H,Mr John H etc.Those ship's were booze free,no drink allowed and were in fact the best maintained fleet in the North sea.With some of the best British,German and American crew's I have ever worked with,they were magic.

Have any member any photo's of either a Moon boat or perhap's my favourite The Godfather (named after the famous film of that name) I would also like to push my luck and perhap's maybe someone has a photo of the B&R lay barge Hercules or maybe a J. Ray McDermott lay barge or my gigantor lay barge the Saipem lay barge Castoro.

The North Sea oil story started from the port of Peterhead and I still have good memories of the first pipe supply boat's to enter Peterhead harbour coming in stern first !!!! The Pecos and the Cimarron both from Texas USA.O' the happy memorie's.

Perhap's you may let me know.

Gavin Elder
PETERHEAD.


----------



## DCMARINE

Have a look at:
www.images-of-ships.me.uk
Look under Tugs or Supply vessels.
Donald Campbell


----------



## gde

*re JMC tugs/supply*

Donald,

Many thank's,magic.

My most humble apologies,I now remember,you purchased my old engineering magazines for a Calmac Captain friend of yours.
Hope you are keeping well,by the way I sold the tug-boat,it was too much work.

Gavin Elder
PETERHEAD


----------



## Thamesphil

Gavin,

I have a couple of photos of the Jackson Marine tugs at www.shipspotting.com. I think one of them is the "Godfather".

Phil


----------



## gde

*JMC tug GODFATHER*

Hello Thamesphil,
Thank you,I have at long last found some of the tug's which I was involved with during the early day's of The North Sea platform building.The Godfather which was named after the famous film was a very powerfull tug and came alongside in Peterhead on very rare ocassions.

Thank you once again for taking the time to contact me.

Gavin Elder
PETERHEAD


----------



## Bob cheeseman

Hi there Gavin,try and search the Maui Gas Rig fleet in New Zealand when it was installed,i was a crew member on the Mister Marshall D which was Jackson Marine,the last tug (as we were the smallest in the fleet) to hold the rig in place as thay sunk her .Mister Fred was the other tug.There were a couple of tenders (Moon boats). A lot of photos was taken of this event as it was a first for NZ .They stayed around to also work the Atlas pile barge and the Cocane Pioneer pipe laying barge .Bob c


----------



## gde

Many thanks Bob I shall go and have a look now.

Gavn


----------



## port captain d murrell

hi gavin,its dennis could you service the zodiac !!!!give me a ring for a chat,regards den (07740090836)


----------



## Capt Cliff Roberts

*Are you the Dennis Murrell friend of the late Brian Jordon who I knew at JMC*



port captain d murrell said:


> hi gavin,its dennis could you service the zodiac !!!!give me a ring for a chat,regards den (07740090836)


Good morning Dennis,
I believe we know each other? from many years ago.
I worked on the Godfather for a long while in the NS working opposite to J.D. Nunnery.
Regards Cliff.


----------



## Nick Balls

I Remember the Moon boats very well in Great Yarmouth .
somewhere at home we still have a set of "Jackson Marine" playing cards !!! 
I worked for Star Offshore and some of our Portuguese crews started out in Jackson Marine having become unemployed when the Grand-banks cod fishing finished ( Dory boat fishemen) I know some of these guys would be very interested in this Thread. Many now retired and coming from the Vila Do Conde and Povora de Varsim. 
I was working with these guys in 2005 out of Peterhead and always thought it strange that there was this massive connection of Seafaring, fishing and even some of the Gallic traditions between the two places.


----------



## Footitt's Folly

Nick - I was the engineer on the tug Godfather. I remember on joining and putting to see in the face of a gale to stabalise a barge that was in danger of breaking free of its tow.

I also worked for Jackson Marine and a pipe vessel called the Hustler.


----------



## todd

*Jackson Marine*

I have found this old photo I took in the early 1970s.

The "Midnight Moon" at a well-head. Arabian Gulf.
Jim


----------



## Donnie Gardin

Capt Cliff Roberts said:


> Good morning Dennis,
> I believe we know each other? from many years ago.
> I worked on the Godfather for a long while in the NS working opposite to J.D. Nunnery.
> Regards Cliff.


Hello Captain Roberts. I remeber you as I also worked on the Godfather as an oiler. Before that I was a deckhand on the Victory Moon with Captain Leo and Mate Mickey. I hope to here from ya soon. Take care. Donnie Gardin


----------



## Footitt's Folly

Nick - I have a super 8 movie of moving up the river due to bad weather christmas 1974 where the Hustler and Vagabond as well as the Artic Moon and others were moored due to bad weather in the North Sea. If I can work it out I will try and see if I can put this on the site.


----------



## Chiron

*Re: Vagabond.*

Hi everyone, found reference to the supply ship "Vagabond" in this thread whilst doing a search.
I now live in the British Virgin Islands and there's a lot of these older oil rig supply/anchor handling boats running cargo between the islands. There is one that was running interisland cargo named "Vagabond" and it appeared to be the original name in the platework. Unfortunately she came a cropper on Fallen Jerusalem, the wrong side of the Round Rock Passage and now lies with her bow and bridge proudly atop the rocks, whilst the stern is in around 40ft of water.
I am pretty sure she worked the North Sea, as I have all the charts from her wheelhouse, which covers the UK coastline, Norway, Denmark etc and as far south as Gibraltar. There's actually a passage still marked on the northern North Sea chart from the Ecofisk field to Great Yarmouth, perhaps her last North Sea trip? Charts date from 1975.
I have photos if they will help, she is approximately 170ft long and built in the US style before they were properly adapted/designed for North Sea work.
Just would like to know if I'm right, a little bit of history, plus I'm Scottish and have sailed/raced the North Sea numerous times in the Banff/Stavanger Race, latterly the Haliburton North Sea Race. Also have a lot of friends on the rigs and in the Merchant Navy. 
Thanks for any help.


----------



## steveknudtsen

Bob cheeseman said:


> Hi there Gavin,try and search the Maui Gas Rig fleet in New Zealand when it was installed,i was a crew member on the Mister Marshall D which was Jackson Marine,the last tug (as we were the smallest in the fleet) to hold the rig in place as thay sunk her .Mister Fred was the other tug.There were a couple of tenders (Moon boats). A lot of photos was taken of this event as it was a first for NZ .They stayed around to also work the Atlas pile barge and the Cocane Pioneer pipe laying barge .Bob c


Bob, This is Steve Knudtsen - I was the relief captain that worked on the Mister Fred and the M/V Betty - the two larger tugs assigned to the Kokan Pioneer in the Maui Gas Project days. Its fascinating to find people who remember back that far. Have a good day, Steve


----------



## steveknudtsen

todd said:


> I have found this old photo I took in the early 1970s.
> 
> The "Midnight Moon" at a well-head. Arabian Gulf.
> Jim


Jim, this is Steve Knudtsen I worked for Jackson Marine in the 70s. I was in the middle east working on tugs and supply boats. I also was on a job to New Zealand towards the the end of my time with them. What is your last name?

Steve


----------



## steveknudtsen

gde said:


> Way back in the early 70s I was the assistant manager of North Sea Marine Rig Services which was part of the BOC group at it's Peterhead base.
> At this time the BP Fortie's field as well as the Frigg field was being built up.
> During this time we supplied anything from a simple sewing needle to an anchor and chain,24 hour's a day,7 day's a week.I was also the base manager for Buchan and Johnston/MP Galloway of Leith (they were the main deck/engine/galley ship's stores merchant's for the Ben Line.)We were a very small staff who looked after the daily need's of Brown and Root,Saipem,ETPM,
> as well as all the tug/supply boat companies such as Gulf tug's,Theriot,Jackson Marine Corp,as well as many other's.One company who stood out was Jackson Marine,with the Moon supply boats and the tugs such as the Godfather,Mr John H,Mr John H etc.Those ship's were booze free,no drink allowed and were in fact the best maintained fleet in the North sea.With some of the best British,German and American crew's I have ever worked with,they were magic.
> 
> Have any member any photo's of either a Moon boat or perhap's my favourite The Godfather (named after the famous film of that name) I would also like to push my luck and perhap's maybe someone has a photo of the B&R lay barge Hercules or maybe a J. Ray McDermott lay barge or my gigantor lay barge the Saipem lay barge Castoro.
> 
> The North Sea oil story started from the port of Peterhead and I still have good memories of the first pipe supply boat's to enter Peterhead harbour coming in stern first !!!! The Pecos and the Cimarron both from Texas USA.O' the happy memorie's.
> 
> Perhap's you may let me know.
> 
> Gavin Elder
> PETERHEAD.


Gavin, I worked in the North Sea on the Eastern Moon and Arctic Moon in 1971 then later worked in the mid-east, far East and New Zealand for Jackson Marine. The attached picture is of the Mister Fred, Mister Marshall and Asian Moon all on the Maui Gas project in New Zealand. The construction barge in the picture is the Kokan Pioneer, a joint venture with Brown & Root and a Japanese firm. I was surprised to see that there were still folks around who remembered the JMC Tugs and Moon supply boats. 

Capt. Steve Knudtsen


----------



## Ray Mac

Just imagine them comming into Aberdeen today alongside some of the big Maersk boats(Thumb)


----------



## todd

steveknudtsen said:


> Jim, this is Steve Knudtsen I worked for Jackson Marine in the 70s. I was in the middle east working on tugs and supply boats. I also was on a job to New Zealand towards the the end of my time with them. What is your last name?
> 
> Steve


Hi Steve, my surname is Todd, and I was working for Gray Macs at the time I took the photo working out of Abu Ali. 

Jim


----------



## Ron Stringer

*Saipem Castoro Due*



gde said:


> ...perhap's maybe someone has a photo of the B&R lay barge Hercules or maybe a J. Ray McDermott lay barge or my gigantor lay barge the Saipem lay barge Castoro.


Gavin,

As you well know, there were/still are a number of Saipem Castoro laybarges and you don't say which one you are interested in. If you do a Google Images search on Saipem Castoro, it throws up a lot of photos of the different vessels. 

I was on the Saipem Castoro Due sorting out their first ARQ radiotelex installation when she was anchored off Peterhead in the bay below the prison. There are a couple of photos of her at 

http://www.saipem.it/flotta/images/castoroII.jpg

and

http://lacasadikikko.enricorotelli.it/gallerie/blog/d/1360-2/saipem_castoro_II.jpg


----------



## Capt Cliff Roberts

*Vagabond*



Chiron said:


> Hi everyone, found reference to the supply ship "Vagabond" in this thread whilst doing a search.
> I now live in the British Virgin Islands and there's a lot of these older oil rig supply/anchor handling boats running cargo between the islands. There is one that was running interisland cargo named "Vagabond" and it appeared to be the original name in the platework. Unfortunately she came a cropper on Fallen Jerusalem, the wrong side of the Round Rock Passage and now lies with her bow and bridge proudly atop the rocks, whilst the stern is in around 40ft of water.
> I am pretty sure she worked the North Sea, as I have all the charts from her wheelhouse, which covers the UK coastline, Norway, Denmark etc and as far south as Gibraltar. There's actually a passage still marked on the northern North Sea chart from the Ecofisk field to Great Yarmouth, perhaps her last North Sea trip? Charts date from 1975.
> I have photos if they will help, she is approximately 170ft long and built in the US style before they were properly adapted/designed for North Sea work.
> Just would like to know if I'm right, a little bit of history, plus I'm Scottish and have sailed/raced the North Sea numerous times in the Banff/Stavanger Race, latterly the Haliburton North Sea Race. Also have a lot of friends on the rigs and in the Merchant Navy.
> Thanks for any help.


Hi I was Master of the "Vagabond" during the 70's hauling pipe from Immingham and Nigg Bay I have a folio of all J.M.C vessels vessels I served on during many years with Jackson's inc, Forties Moon,Mr Robert,Mr Richard, True Grit, Capt Jac,Ruby,Godfather,to name just a few I can't remember the dates but will have a look through old photo's books etc (my excuse is age) to see what I can come up with.
Regards Capt Cliff Roberts.


----------



## Capt Cliff Roberts

*Godfather*



gde said:


> Hello Thamesphil,
> Thank you,I have at long last found some of the tug's which I was involved with during the early day's of The North Sea platform building.The Godfather which was named after the famous film was a very powerfull tug and came alongside in Peterhead on very rare ocassions.
> 
> Thank you once again for taking the time to contact me.
> 
> Gavin Elder
> PETERHEAD


Hi Gavin,
I worked on the Godfather for a long while working opposite J.D.Nunnery and Ray Griffen I will see what I can dig up in the way of photo's etc Steve Knudtsen might also be able to help as he has told me he is still in touch with Miles Rice one of our Port Captain's.She was a wonderful anchor handling Tug and one of the best handling tugs I've ever had the pleasure of running and a very good sea ship,I could tell you of some very hairy moments with her in the North Sea but she allways came out on top.
Capt Cliff Roberts.


----------



## Carl ASHPOLE

Hi Folks, my father worked with JMC on suffolk road in the 70's as purchasing manager. I recognise a few of your names and have been on all the JMC boats that came into Yarmouth. If you know of me, feel free to respond. My partner is Jayne Gray who also use to work for JMC at Yarmouth, her name may also ring a bell. Take care and hope to hear from some one from the past soon.


----------



## agallaher

Captain Cliff from the Godfather and Donnie Gardin from Mister Pete. Well I will be blown over by a feather. Never thought I would track you two down in a Million years. I too worked with you also on these tugs. Regards, Bert Gallaher


----------



## billyboy

Anyone ever come across a guy called Ken beverley on these tugs. Trying to get in touch with him for some years now. he's an old buddy of mine.


----------



## Capt Cliff Roberts

*Godfather, etc.*



agallaher said:


> Captain Cliff from the Godfather and Donnie Gardin from Mister Pete. Well I will be blown over by a feather. Never thought I would track you two down in a Million years. I too worked with you also on these tugs. Regards, Bert Gallaher


Hi Bert,
I don't open the site very much these days,so surprise,I recall your name but at the moment I can't put a face to it(age is my excuse)I am still in touch with Donnie but havn't heard from him in awhile. I am still in touch with Gene and Pete Domasck and have spoken to Pete on the phone awhile ago.Have tried to trace others with the help of Steve Knutson again.I hear from Miles Rice off and on but many others not a word.Dennis Murrel is still around sent him a message but he didn't reply,Little Brian Jordon has gone to the final anchorage he passed away while in India.
my private mail is [email protected] if you feel like dropping me a line or two.
I kept going in a job I loved for many years,but finally had to pack it in through health reasons,(long story) and not all good.
Leaving made a large void in my life as you never get the salt out of your blood. I made many friends throughout my career,but due to cir***stances beyond our control you loose touch over the years which is a shame.
Like I say, drop me a line Bert if you have the time.
Kind Regards.
Capt Cliff Roberts.


----------



## ddraigmor

Cliff,

Good to see you active again - your posts are very welcome. I never got round to writing that book on the northsea days......but I valued your correspondence nonetheless.

You're right though. You never get the salt out of your blood!

Jonty


----------



## vincent simmonds

try drinking MILK


----------



## Capt Cliff Roberts

ddraigmor said:


> Cliff,
> 
> Good to see you active again - your posts are very welcome. I never got round to writing that book on the northsea days......but I valued your correspondence nonetheless.
> 
> You're right though. You never get the salt out of your blood!
> 
> Jonty


 Thanks Jonty,things not so good at present!! have to go to Papworth on 23rd of August for quadruple by-pass etc,after having had heart attack earlier in year.You would have thought some of the things we did with vessels in the early days would have given most sane Master's a bloody heart attack then.I shudder to think what the health and safety brigade would have made of it then?? Like I have said before to you its a shame the book never got written,it would have opened the eyes of many,many people who where of the opinion that the North Sea was a pond,remember jonty more chucked it in than stayed,couldn't stand the pace and the long relentless work load running anchors 24/7 six or twelve hour watches etc,etc,7 days a week,to get the job done,Bo Driggers was a master at getting the best out of those that worked with him or for him.You will not see the likes of him again and a few more of that caliber,he was unique in every way.
kind regards mate.
Cliff.


----------



## Capt Cliff Roberts

Carl ASHPOLE said:


> Hi Folks, my father worked with JMC on suffolk road in the 70's as purchasing manager. I recognise a few of your names and have been on all the JMC boats that came into Yarmouth. If you know of me, feel free to respond. My partner is Jayne Gray who also use to work for JMC at Yarmouth, her name may also ring a bell. Take care and hope to hear from some one from the past soon.


Hi, I remember your father well I think his first name was Eddie? also a vague picture in my head of your partner Jane,ask if she remembers the two Julie's that worked in JMC's Office I think one worked for you father in purchasing.
Regards 
Capt Cliff Roberts.


----------



## Billieboy

Capt Cliff Roberts said:


> Thanks Jonty,things not so good at present!! have to go to Papworth on 23rd of August for quadruple by-pass etc,after having had heart attack earlier in year.You would have thought some of the things we did with vessels in the early days would have given most sane Master's a bloody heart attack then.Cliff.


Good Luck with the surgery Cliff, I had three fitted in '97, best thing that's ever happened. It usually adds at least twelve years to your life, some I know are still going after more than twenty, they were sixty plus when they had the op.

A set of bypasses, is safer than an appendix operation!


----------



## ddraigmor

Keep us posted on events, Cliff - we're all of the same ilk on here and I am sure many more members would wish you well for the upcoming op.

Yes - how many guys have thrown semi sub anchors over Peterhead Breakwater in the sort of sea you get close inshore and a full gale blowing? Only ever did it the once but found I preferred to do it out at sea!

Chin up mate!

Jonty


----------



## Carl ASHPOLE

Hi Cliff, yep his name was Eddie and Jayne does remember the Julies. She is still in touch with one who is now married to Barry Symonds (Personel manager JMC), and also remembers BIG Julie very well  
Take care and hope to hear from you soon.
Regards
Carl


----------



## timeout

I think the Vagabonds last North Sea trip was to the Frigg Field, and I was a passenger out to CDP01. It would have been about August 1976.
I am certain she was bound for the Gulf straight after finishing at the Frigg Field
If I recall correctly, she didnt have passenger accomodation, and I spent most of the trip reading in the mess.
http://www.shipsnostalgia.com/gallery/showphoto.php/photo/95833/title/off-to-the-frigg-field/cat/500


----------



## cptpugwash

hi i also sailed on the moon boats out of peterhead and yarmouth took the first moon boat to bombay via the gulf then on to the raliegh anne as oiler i also sailed as ass.eng on a cementcarrier that they had bremen to the gulf 

ray witkowski


----------



## Bladder

*BOC Base,Peterhead*

Hi Gavin,
I was a Load-out Superviser with Total Oil Marine at the BOC Base back in the Seventies along with Bill Fowler.
Wasn,t there a Scots Skipper on one of the Pipe haul vessels.
I think it was the Hustler or True Grit but for the life of me,I cant remember his name.
Maybe someone will remember.


----------



## arnie18k

Just want to give a shout-out to any JacMac personnel that may remember me. My name is Arnie Kelso and I was in the North Sea operation from November 1974 to November 1978. I spent most of my time in the Ekofisk field on the Mister Robert (my first command) I still can't believe they would turn an almost 24 year old kid loose on a tug in the North Sea. I worked with Graham Provis(best boathand I've ever seen), Charlie Downs, Ivan Harper, Stan Shelby, Dewey Aaron, Levy McKinney, Phil Hunt(best Chief Engineer ever), Amerigo Barbosa, Roy Davis, Joe Harper, and many others. We served the Brown and Root Barge 279 most of the time, but occasionaly helped the Bar 297 when they were having trouble retrieving anchors. I also worked in the Persian Gulf prior to the North Sea (Hello Steve) and in the Bay of Campeche after the North Sea...then on to Singapore/Brunei. My entire career was with Jackson (in one form or another) from 1972 until 1987. Cheers to all


----------



## steveknudtsen

Donnie Gardin said:


> Hello Captain Roberts. I remeber you as I also worked on the Godfather as an oiler. Before that I was a deckhand on the Victory Moon with Captain Leo and Mate Mickey. I hope to here from ya soon. Take care. Donnie Gardin


Donnie, 

This is Steve Knudtsen - I sailed with your brother Tom on the maiden voyage of one of the moon boats (Arctic). All the best, Steve


----------



## steveknudtsen

arnie18k said:


> Just want to give a shout-out to any JacMac personnel that may remember me. My name is Arnie Kelso and I was in the North Sea operation from November 1974 to November 1978. I spent most of my time in the Ekofisk field on the Mister Robert (my first command) I still can't believe they would turn an almost 24 year old kid loose on a tug in the North Sea. I worked with Graham Provis(best boathand I've ever seen), Charlie Downs, Ivan Harper, Stan Shelby, Dewey Aaron, Levy McKinney, Phil Hunt(best Chief Engineer ever), Amerigo Barbosa, Roy Davis, Joe Harper, and many others. We served the Brown and Root Barge 279 most of the time, but occasionaly helped the Bar 297 when they were having trouble retrieving anchors. I also worked in the Persian Gulf prior to the North Sea (Hello Steve) and in the Bay of Campeche after the North Sea...then on to Singapore/Brunei. My entire career was with Jackson (in one form or another) from 1972 until 1987. Cheers to all


Hey Arnie, greetings. Believe it or not I'm back in school again. Graduate school in Chicago. Send me your email address - mine is [email protected] I'm still in touch with Miles Rice and Pete Domaschk. Steve


----------



## Capt Cliff Roberts

Carl ASHPOLE said:


> Hi Cliff, yep his name was Eddie and Jayne does remember the Julies. She is still in touch with one who is now married to Barry Symonds (Personel manager JMC), and also remembers BIG Julie very well
> Take care and hope to hear from you soon.
> Regards
> Carl


Hi Carl sorry about length of time replying to you.Have had a quadruple by-pass at Papworth which didn't go as planned.
I see Barry and Julie now and then as I have done work with Barry over the years on a few projects.BIG!!!!!! Julie I haven't seen or spoke to her for years I have no idea where she is now or where she lives now? I have been trying to place your wife Jayne's face but at present I am at a loss,did she know me when I was with JMC ??
Take Care hope to hear from you soon.My Mail is [email protected] .com 
Regards Cliff.


----------



## Capt Cliff Roberts

arnie18k said:


> Just want to give a shout-out to any JacMac personnel that may remember me. My name is Arnie Kelso and I was in the North Sea operation from November 1974 to November 1978. I spent most of my time in the Ekofisk field on the Mister Robert (my first command) I still can't believe they would turn an almost 24 year old kid loose on a tug in the North Sea. I worked with Graham Provis(best boathand I've ever seen), Charlie Downs, Ivan Harper, Stan Shelby, Dewey Aaron, Levy McKinney, Phil Hunt(best Chief Engineer ever), Amerigo Barbosa, Roy Davis, Joe Harper, and many others. We served the Brown and Root Barge 279 most of the time, but occasionaly helped the Bar 297 when they were having trouble retrieving anchors. I also worked in the Persian Gulf prior to the North Sea (Hello Steve) and in the Bay of Campeche after the North Sea...then on to Singapore/Brunei. My entire career was with Jackson (in one form or another) from 1972 until 1987. Cheers to all


Arnie nice to know you are still around,I keep in touch with steve,Donnie,Pete & Gene Domasck,plus afew others,my mail is [email protected] drop me aline if you get the time.
Best Regards.Capt Cliff Roberts


----------



## jerome morris

Gentlemen, If I may ask a favor. I have a model of the Mr Darby that I would like to detail the wheelhouse.
 Do any of you happen to have a layout or pictures to help me in this search?
Thank you for all your time.


----------



## Montydog13

*paul ferris*

Anyone out there remember (Richard) Paul Ferris - late 70s/early 80s? I've been told he went to work on tugs for Jackson Marine in mid-late 70s then became Master and worked on rig re-supply in Gulf. I am writing a biography about him as he was a most extraordinary man, who sadly died in 1995 and destroyed all his papers before he died so I am really working in the dark here. No idea of exact dates or locations at the moment, but am hping to interview his widow in October. Any memories of him, anyone out there happy to talk to me please reply or PM me. This is a crucial chunk of his life and I am posting all over the place to find someone who knew him/served with him. All replies (warts and all!) will be considered!
Many thanks
F


----------



## Paulo Marques

Nick Balls said:


> I Remember the Moon boats very well in Great Yarmouth .
> somewhere at home we still have a set of "Jackson Marine" playing cards !!!
> I worked for Star Offshore and some of our Portuguese crews started out in Jackson Marine having become unemployed when the Grand-banks cod fishing finished ( Dory boat fishemen) I know some of these guys would be very interested in this Thread. Many now retired and coming from the Vila Do Conde and Povora de Varsim.
> I was working with these guys in 2005 out of Peterhead and always thought it strange that there was this massive connection of Seafaring, fishing and even some of the Gallic traditions between the two places.


Hello there, my name is Paulo Marques, im from Portugal and son of Manuel Agonia Fernandes Marques, worked on Oceanic Moon with Salvador and Manolo...in 1975 in think, anyone remember??


----------



## Phil Hunt

For tugboats see tugboatinfomation.com


----------



## Phil Hunt

My self and Cpt Arnie Kelso are seeking information and or whereabouts of are good buddy Charlie Downs. We sailed together with JMC in the North Sea,


----------



## GALTRA

*Jackson skippers*

Taken on board the DB ATLAS 1 in Singapore Roads. Can't remember who the guys either side of me are, but they were on a Jackson tug we had. Is the man on my right Arnie ? The other was a UK Navigator/Mate I think. Charley


----------



## Phil Hunt

*Shipmates*

GALTRA,thanks for your feed back,unfortunately neither of the two guys are reconisable to me and that includes your good self. I am in regular contact with a number of ex JMC shipmates via Skype so if there are any more of you out there give me a shout! Once again thanks for contacting me, Phil Hunt.


----------



## Phil Hunt

Can any one remember a JMC supply boat Capt Gus De-Blok? he was I think, from Lowestoft.The late Ivan Harper and I were passengers on his boat from (sheltering during bad weather)Helegoland to Gt Yarmouth, I think the date could be around December 1976, the boat could well have been the Forties Moon. It was with out doubt the best passage on a supply boat I have ever experienced. Ivan managed to obtain some get you home quickly juice from Gus's private stash,happy days. Info please! Phil Hunt.


----------



## dkullman

Just discovered this thread. What a trip down memory lane. There are a lot of very capable mariners (and great people) identified herein! best wishes to all for the New Year. Regards, Darce Kullman


----------



## Phil Hunt

*old pals.*

Hi Darce, never thought I'd see you on this great web site. Have just been on skype for the past 45 minutes talking to Capt Arnie Kelso,he will,no doubt be giving you a shout in the very near future.We keep in touch on a regular basis and still keep an ear open for news of ex employees of JMC.Surprisingly there are a few of us still out there as are the boats we sailed on. Using various web sites, I have managed to trace most of the boats I'd worked on and the companies who now own them.You can, if you wish,can catch me on skype or Email me at [email protected]. Take care,regards Phil Hunt. Happy New Year.


----------



## geowellsjunior

*george wells junior.Hallo Capt Kelso, I remember you*



arnie18k said:


> Just want to give a shout-out to any JacMac personnel that may remember me. My name is Arnie Kelso and I was in the North Sea operation from November 1974 to November 1978. I spent most of my time in the Ekofisk field on the Mister Robert (my first command) I still can't believe they would turn an almost 24 year old kid loose on a tug in the North Sea. I worked with Graham Provis(best boathand I've ever seen), Charlie Downs, Ivan Harper, Stan Shelby, Dewey Aaron, Levy McKinney, Phil Hunt(best Chief Engineer ever), Amerigo Barbosa, Roy Davis, Joe Harper, and many others. We served the Brown and Root Barge 279 most of the time, but occasionaly helped the Bar 297 when they were having trouble retrieving anchors. I also worked in the Persian Gulf prior to the North Sea (Hello Steve) and in the Bay of Campeche after the North Sea...then on to Singapore/Brunei. My entire career was with Jackson (in one form or another) from 1972 until 1987. Cheers to all


hallo Capt Kelso.In late 1973 or early 1974 you came aboard MV Margaret Root,where I was mate at the time. You had just graduated from a naval training college in USA, I believe.we were based in Bahrain JMC for a time, and my wife Anne was on holiday there.I still have a foto of you on the bridge of *Margaret Root. All the best and congratulations on your career so far.


----------



## Eric Purser

*Jackson Marine tugs*

I first came to the North Sea in the deliveries of MR. CHARLIE, MR. JIM, and MR. PETE. in '76 or so. I stayed on and worked on the supply boats VAGABOND, LIBERTY MOON and NORTHERN MOON. Then I went to the tugs and worked the GODFATHER and MR. DARBY and DR. JACK.

I went to Mexico and worked there for four years. Became Port Captain and later Marine Superintendant for Jackson Marine down there for four years.

Went through the Gulf Fleet aquisition and later the Tidewater aquisition while we were in California, Hawaii and Alaska, and then left after fifteen years or so with them.

Don't know where the old crews are, though I speak to Mr. Ray Ivie from time to time. I'm quite pleased to see posts on here about those boats.


----------



## Captian Dag

Here is photo of Crosby Enterprise ex: Godfather. she is still working in the Gulf of Mexico along with many of her sisters.
http://www.shipspotting.com/gallery/photo.php?lid=1391809

And thanks to Crosby Tugs,Inc. many of these old girls have been refurbished and are still working the oilfield.
http://www.crosbytugs.com/overview.htm


----------



## warren.karlsson

I was a shift Electrician on the Kokan Pioneer One [KP1] for the entire duration it was in New Zealand, Maui A, sailing with it to Singapore, via Labuan, for dry dock, then on to the Bombay High Project.
Photograph taken in Golden Bay, just after the jacket arrived from Japan, and suffering some damage in a typhoon on the tow, which we had to go up and repair.
What happened to the KP1, I heard it capsized at Walvis Bay?
I have the KP1 general arrangment drawing and chart for the New Plymouth - Singapore tow, plus many photographs.
Remember 'Mister Fred', 'Marshall D', 'Asian Moon' and Tide Marine supply boats
Marshall D towed KPI to Singapore, and repaired her Generator Electrics on the way.
KP1 lost her Japanese Electric Crane in drydock and replaced by another from a Brown & Root Barge - 
KP1 suffered a main switchboard fire off Bombay with pipe on board, being laid, calm weather however and 3 days later we were back at work, with power, water and galley restored.


----------



## gde

Eric Purser said:


> I first came to the North Sea in the deliveries of MR. CHARLIE, MR. JIM, and MR. PETE. in '76 or so. I stayed on and worked on the supply boats VAGABOND, LIBERTY MOON and NORTHERN MOON. Then I went to the tugs and worked the GODFATHER and MR. DARBY and DR. JACK.
> 
> I went to Mexico and worked there for four years. Became Port Captain and later Marine Superintendant for Jackson Marine down there for four years.
> 
> Went through the Gulf Fleet aquisition and later the Tidewater aquisition while we were in California, Hawaii and Alaska, and then left after fifteen years or so with them.
> 
> Don't know where the old crews are, though I speak to Mr. Ray Ivie from time to time. I'm quite pleased to see posts on here about those boats.[/QUOTE
> 
> Eric,
> 
> Is Ray Ivie still alive ? last time I met Ray was in his office in Rotterdam,a long long time ago.I did know that he had a supply boat/tug of his own.
> 
> Kindest regards
> 
> Gavin D Elder(retired) Port Of Peterhead,Scotland


----------



## Donnie Gardin

It is with a sad heart that I post this. A fine person and a great mariner Eric Purser passed away on April 11, 2013.


----------



## mybighonda

gde said:


> Way back in the early 70s I was the assistant manager of North Sea Marine Rig Services which was part of the BOC group at it's Peterhead base.
> At this time the BP Fortie's field as well as the Frigg field was being built up.
> During this time we supplied anything from a simple sewing needle to an anchor and chain,24 hour's a day,7 day's a week.I was also the base manager for Buchan and Johnston/MP Galloway of Leith (they were the main deck/engine/galley ship's stores merchant's for the Ben Line.)We were a very small staff who looked after the daily need's of Brown and Root,Saipem,ETPM,
> as well as all the tug/supply boat companies such as Gulf tug's,Theriot,Jackson Marine Corp,as well as many other's.One company who stood out was Jackson Marine,with the Moon supply boats and the tugs such as the Godfather,Mr John H,Mr John H etc.Those ship's were booze free,no drink allowed and were in fact the best maintained fleet in the North sea.With some of the best British,German and American crew's I have ever worked with,they were magic.
> 
> Have any member any photo's of either a Moon boat or perhap's my favourite The Godfather (named after the famous film of that name) I would also like to push my luck and perhap's maybe someone has a photo of the B&R lay barge Hercules or maybe a J. Ray McDermott lay barge or my gigantor lay barge the Saipem lay barge Castoro.
> 
> The North Sea oil story started from the port of Peterhead and I still have good memories of the first pipe supply boat's to enter Peterhead harbour coming in stern first !!!! The Pecos and the Cimarron both from Texas USA.O' the happy memorie's.
> 
> Perhap's you may let me know.
> 
> Gavin Elder
> PETERHEAD.


Hi Gavin, my father was a skipper for Jackson Marine in the 1970's. His name was Malcolm Breach. He worked out of Great Yarmouth. I know he skippered the Forties Moon, Ekofisk Moon, Mr Richard and probably others. He worked with a friend of his called Mickey Peak from Lowestoft. Do you recall him?

Regards Steve


----------



## mybighonda

Donnie Gardin said:


> It is with a sad heart that I post this. A fine person and a great mariner Eric Purser passed away on April 11, 2013.


Where did Eric come from? My dad worked with an American named Eric in the 70's. I can't recall Eric's surname back then as I wa sonly 10 and he was probably mid 20's. He had a wife called Louise back then.

Regards Steve


----------



## Donnie Gardin

Eric was from California.


----------



## gde

mybighonda said:


> Hi Gavin, my father was a skipper for Jackson Marine in the 1970's. His name was Malcolm Breach. He worked out of Great Yarmouth. I know he skippered the Forties Moon, Ekofisk Moon, Mr Richard and probably others. He worked with a friend of his called Mickey Peak from Lowestoft. Do you recall him?
> 
> Regards Steve


Hi Steve,

Iam quite sure that if your dad was sailing out of Peterhead back in the 70s I would have met him,sadly I suffered a stroke which left me with poor memory.What I can remember is that the guys who sailed with Jackson Marine on board the supply boats or tugs were very experienced and kept their boats **** and span and no booze.The guys from Gt Yarmouth etc had a good knowledge of the North Sea.I spent many happy times with the Jackson Marine guys,just wish I could see a Moon boat again,cheers and all the best Steve.

Gavin


----------



## Phil Hunt

Hi, I sailed out of Peterhead for quite awhile in the mid 70s, at times when I was chief engineer with Theriot, to join the Martha Theriot. In fact we had to bring her in for mods to the steering gear hydraulics, the Captain at the time was Raligh Sherbert (a ********) a great guy and one of the best tug boat captains I have ever sailed with, I digress.
Most other times it was when I had switched companies, I joined Jackson Marine as chief Engineer of the Mister Andre, had to bring her to the dock once for major repairs to the towing winch. When crew changes took place off shore, prior to shipping out on a supply boat, yes one of the moons, we used to stay over at a guest house called the Deralach? the landlady was very strict, the doo was locked at 22.00 hrs precisely. On one occasion the supply boat bringing in 10 persons was late arriving at the dock, needless to say we were locked out of our digs. The police wouldn't put us up so we had to spend the night on the floor of Arunta( BOC) office. Had the best breakfast ever at mission to fishermen Peterhead. Happy times. Phil Hunt.


----------



## gde

Phil Hunt said:


> Hi, I sailed out of Peterhead for quite awhile in the mid 70s, at times when I was chief engineer with Theriot, to join the Martha Theriot. In fact we had to bring her in for mods to the steering gear hydraulics, the Captain at the time was Raligh Sherbert (a ********) a great guy and one of the best tug boat captains I have ever sailed with, I digress.
> Most other times it was when I had switched companies, I joined Jackson Marine as chief Engineer of the Mister Andre, had to bring her to the dock once for major repairs to the towing winch. When crew changes took place off shore, prior to shipping out on a supply boat, yes one of the moons, we used to stay over at a guest house called the Deralach? the landlady was very strict, the doo was locked at 22.00 hrs precisely. On one occasion the supply boat bringing in 10 persons was late arriving at the dock, needless to say we were locked out of our digs. The police wouldn't put us up so we had to spend the night on the floor of Arunta( BOC) office. Had the best breakfast ever at mission to fishermen Peterhead. Happy times. Phil Hunt.


Phil,

Was the hotel you were locked out of on the main street called Queen Street ? I can give you more info as I think I knew the owners.Also I remember Theriot very well.The port captain was a proper gentleman,but I cannot remember his name.I also remember the Arunta building (now a cold store/pelagic factory).Yes happy days at the start of the North Sea oil.


----------



## Phil Hunt

gde, hi, checking my 1974 diary, I arrived P'Head 1st June sailed aboard the Pacos to join the tug Chippy T (Theriot) we were working with the Harema crane barge puitting down the Forties bravo platform. At that time the port Capt was a certain Keith Brentano. all this is 39 yrs ago, so my facts may be a little off the mark. I Think the guest house was on Queen St, I do know fo afact that the interior was full of antiques and that the landlady would no serve us 
steak(too expensive)which really miffed the American skippers.
I worked out of P'Head for some time, and will always remember the imposing site of the Jail when coming in by road from Aberdeen, it was usually raining.
I also remember an hotel run by a guy called Mr Ferrari who was able to extend his opening times to suit the coming and goings of the offshore crews.


----------



## gde

Phil Hunt said:


> gde, hi, checking my 1974 diary, I arrived P'Head 1st June sailed aboard the Pacos to join the tug Chippy T (Theriot) we were working with the Harema crane barge puitting down the Forties bravo platform. At that time the port Capt was a certain Keith Brentano. all this is 39 yrs ago, so my facts may be a little off the mark. I Think the guest house was on Queen St, I do know fo afact that the interior was full of antiques and that the landlady would no serve us
> steak(too expensive)which really miffed the American skippers.
> I worked out of P'Head for some time, and will always remember the imposing site of the Jail when coming in by road from Aberdeen, it was usually raining.
> I also remember an hotel run by a guy called Mr Ferrari who was able to extend his opening times to suit the coming and goings of the offshore crews.


Hi Phil,
Many thanks for your reply.The guest house you stayed in was the Dalericht which was owned by the late Mr and Mrs Albert Reid,they were my late brother Jimmy's father and mother in law.She was a tough nut at first but as the years went by she became a wee bit more people friendly.My brother Jimmy ran the Bayview Hotel round the corner which is still owned by his family but sadly is now closed.
Ronnie Ferrrari owned the Caledonian Hotel he also co owned Peterhead Engineering now closed.He is still living but is confined to a wheelchair and lives in Aberdee.Thanks


----------



## Colin Hutton

Hello, recently found forum. Brings back some great memories.
My name is Colin Hutton. I was on the Forties Moon and Northern Moon in 1977/78. Captain on the forties moon was Herbert Patz, I think that is the right spelling, great man. I came from Dartford, everyone used to call me a londoner! When I joined forties moon, it was a survey boat. Went to India first year then America in the second. My mate was on the Viking Moon, Oliver Neilson from Woolongong, Australia if I remember rightly. Does anyone remember me, I have photos of forties and northern moon, and some of the pipe lay barges we accompanied to Bombay.


----------



## jerome morris

*Cabin layout / deck layout*

Would any of you gentlemen be kind enough to draw up a cabin layout for me.
I have a Mr Darby tug model and like to know what the cabin layout was like.


----------



## Donnie Gardin

Saw The Mister Jean, now The Crosby Patriot and The Mister John H, now The Crosby Freedom. The Mister Jean is being cut and The Mister John H waits it's turn.


----------



## Phil Hunt

It's very sad to see the old boats being cut up, I was approx. 12 yrs with JMC some of which was spent aboard the Mr John H, however the most of my time was on Mister Andre in the North Sea. I still keep in touch on a regular basis with Capt Arnie Kelso who I last worked with in Mexico. I finished my time on the Bulan Malai and Bulan Mashore working off Brunei. Phil Hunt.


----------



## RayJordandpo

My brother worked for Jackson Marine for quite a few years. His name was Brian Jordan, anybody remember him? Sadly he crossed the bar in Mumbai a number of years ago.


----------



## Donnie Gardin

I worked with Brian in the mid 70's. I worked a couple of hitches on a boat that he was the Captain on. He had some great stories about his life working on the boats. I saw in some ones post on here about Brian's passing. I liked Brian and enjoyed working those short couple of hitches with him.


----------



## Jacobgs3

*True Grit and Carl Bryant*

Hello all, 
I am the grandson of Carl Bryant. My son and I were researching Carl's travels with Jackson Marine and the True Grit as a learning experience for his 4th grade class. Carl left us with a few items and even fewer pictures (most were destroyed in Hurricane Rita). If there is anyone with information or pictures, please share as most of what I have was told to me as a child. Carl mentioned many other ships in the JMC Fleet but for some reason the True Grit was the one he spoke of most - I'm just not sure why.


----------



## Phil Hunt

*True Grit*



Jacobgs3 said:


> Hello all,
> I am the grandson of Carl Bryant. My son and I were researching Carl's travels with Jackson Marine and the True Grit as a learning experience for his 4th grade class. Carl left us with a few items and even fewer pictures (most were destroyed in Hurricane Rita). If there is anyone with information or pictures, please share as most of what I have was told to me as a child. Carl mentioned many other ships in the JMC Fleet but for some reason the True Grit was the one he spoke of most - I'm just not sure why.


Hi, I have a few pictures of the True Grit, I took them in the early 80s out in the North Sea. I have posted a couple of the on Face book and will endeavor to post them on this site. Phil Hunt.


----------



## mwatts

Hi, I worked for Halliburton as an offshore operator in the Persian Gulf in the late 70's, on boats crewed by Jackson Marine.

The boats I worked on were Gwen, Sirius, Midnight Moon, Arctic Moon, Halliburton 219 and Halliburton 220.

I wish I could remember all the names and boats they went with - possibly Herman was captain on 220, Gunter on 219, an ex Pakistan navy man on Sirius and a Filipino Ricard on Midnight Moon. Great crews - both JMC and Halliburton.

I was on Sirius when divers recovered a body from Gwen after it sank.


----------



## steve todd

*The Godfather*



Footitt's Folly said:


> Nick - I was the engineer on the tug Godfather. I remember on joining and putting to see in the face of a gale to stabalise a barge that was in danger of breaking free of its tow.
> 
> I also worked for Jackson Marine and a pipe vessel called the Hustler.


Hi, did you ever come into contact with another Godfather engineer by the name of Donny O'Hagen in the late 70s early 80s?

Steve Todd 1719070


----------



## Nogginthenog

Just found this story about Jackson Marine boats hope the previous posters are still around seeing as the last post was over a year ago.
This thread brought back lots of memories for me. I remember to JMC boats well. I was on site at Turmerics on Southtown Road and used to load up the Liberty Moon a couple of times a week with pipes etc for a revamp of the Hewitt platforms for Phillips 66. I took a trip out on her to the Hewett platform as there was some problem with the rigging for marine lifts versus installation lifts. The skipper was a big hulk of a german guy who I think had settled in Gt Yarmouth with a local woman.
The Forties Moon which was around in GY at the same time is still active in Stavanger Norway and is now called BB Lifter. I’d seen it around Stavanger almost on a daily basis never realised it was the old Forties Moon ( I thought it might have been a modified Smit Lloyd vessel) as you can see it has been much modified quite a lot.
The posts about Peterhead in the old days brings back memories too. I was a Root & Toot hand in GY and also involve on a regular rotation on the BP Forties hook up - 30 days on and 3 days off in the late 70’s- 8 man portakabins on the deck of the platform or you shuttled from the BP Kiwi that was permanently in the field.
In those days when you mobbed from Gt Yarmouth to Aberdeen it was local train from GY to Peterborough then the overnight sleeper to Aberdeen arriving at 0700hrs sometimes you hung around the heliport all day before you flew out and then if you were really unlucky you went straight on nights. Otherwise when you arrived in Aberdeen if there was no call for your trade or no available bed space on the platform or the Kiwi you were put up in the Douglas Hotel or the Queens Hotel in Aberdeen, usually the Brown & Root agent came to your hotel about 0900hrs to collect you if you were going offshore that day or to tell you that you had another day onshore,sometimes there could be up to 30- 40 guys in hotels for maybe anything from a couple of days to a couple of weeks. As you can imagine there was a great deal of alcohol consumption going on and there are many stories about that as well.Sometimes after a while you were glad to get the call to go offshore.No breathalysers at the heliport in those days.
Great days in lots of ways but never to return in todays Elf and Safety regimes.


http://www.shipspotting.com/gallery/photo.php?lid=2734922

http://www.shipspotting.com/gallery/photo.php?lid=1721594


----------



## DxbBob

*Jmc tug “betty”*

I saw a post on _DosFrio.com_ dated 15 February 2019 that read, in part, as follows:
“I was watching those talking heads on the "Five" on Fox. The question was asked ‘what was the most expensive thing you ever broke.’? Several came to mind. [text omitted] But the biggest was a 86 ft twin screw 5700 hp tug boat that I sank. I was just along for a ride when we were running anchors off the KP-1 pipe barge off India. The Captain had an urgent call from nature so he says "clutch in the port engine if we drift back to close the barge". No problem. So when the deck crew waved me away from the barge I clutched in the port and we moved away. BUT the pennant wire from the anchor we were picking up was under the stern. The port screw picked it up and about 10 seconds later in jerked the prop shaft right out of the boat. A eight inch hole in the engine room with no time to effect any damage control. About ten minutes later the Jackson Marine anchor handling tug "Betty" was sitting on the bottom in 130 ft of water. I did return with the laybarge two months later and refloated her.”

In another post later that same day the gent added: “I was the barge superintendent on the Brown & Root Derrick/Pipelay barge Kokan Pioneer I. We were installing the 20" parallel lines on the monstrous pipelay job off India. It was call Bombay High. The old gray matter is fading but if a recall we started in late 1975 and finished in mid 1976 with the last tie ins.”

Based on the foregoing _DosFrio.com_ posts, I now understand the following.
1)	Jackson Marine Corp. had two tugs named *BETTY* in the Middle East (or in the Far East, did the tug mobilize to India from Singapore?), each of which sank – albeit six or seven years apart – while under charter to Brown & Root in support of an ONGC pipeline contract. 
2)	The first *BETTY* to sink was a 5700 hp 86’ long tug that went down in 130’ of water. The second *BETTY* (“my *BETTY*”) was a 4300 hp, 120’ long tug that went down in ONGC’s Bombay High South complex in something like 264’ to 270’ of water. 
3)	The first *BETTY* casualty occurred in 1975 or 1976 and was refloated by B&R two months after she sank. Were these the pipelines running from Bombay High (North) to Bombay? The second *BETTY* casualty occurred on 25 February 1982 and was recovered by* McDERMOTT DERRICK BARGE No. 17* at least seven months later, after the 1982 SW Monsoon (approximately 15 May through 15 September each year). Unfortunately, I can’t remember what was done with the recovered wreck of the tug. I think this B&R work must have been in connection with bringing BHS gas to the Hazira fertilizer complex in Gujarat. The removal of wreck agreement for the second *BETTY* was arranged between McDermott and Jackson Marine in Dubai in September 1982 and was to be carried out in the 1982 – 1983 Construction Season when DB17 (which had its own work to perform) could get to it.

If anyone remembers these events and can confirm or correct my assumptions or otherwise share his recollections of *BETTY* sinkings and recoveries, I’d appreciate hearing from him. Thanks.


----------



## DxbBob

*Jmc tugs tow db27 from france to dubai, 1983*

Anyone recall JMC tugs *MISTER JOHN H *and *MISTER HAROLD* towing *McDERMOTT DERRICK BARGE No. 27* from La Ciotat, France (about 21 miles East of Marseilles), to Dubai? 

Background: In the early 1980s, McDermott wanted to increase the maximum lift capacity in its Middle East and India Area from 800st – 1000st to a 2000st plus level. It would do this by converting one of its 420' x 120' x 28' “LB22 class” center slot lay barges into a combination derrick/lay barge at its first opportunity. 
The January 1981 decision of Bunduq Company Ltd. to use water injection to maintain reservoir pressure of its El Bunduq oil field, located on the border of Abu Dhabi and Qatar, provided McDermott just such an opportunity. 
McDermott and NPCC collaborated to perform an EPCI contract that included a central complex comprised of a living quarters platform (LQP), water injection platform (WIP), central collector platform (CCP), gas sweetening platform (GSP), and flare stack. As I recall, it was the weight of the LQP topsides module, to be fabricated by subcontractor Hitachi Zosen, that energized the lay barge conversion project. As soon as Bunduq awarded the water injection contract to NPCC/McDermott, McDermott ordered an AmClyde model 76 derrick crane and selected the LB27 for conversion. LB27 was delivered to a shipyard (I don’t recall its name) in La Ciotat, France, for the schedule-critical conversion. Senior Superintendent - Structures, Virgil Potter, was deputed to assist McDermott E & M personnel called in from New Orleans. Time was of the essence: the tow (via the Suez Canal) had to commence around 10 – 12 March 1983 if they were to avoid impacting the Bunduq project. 
By mid-February 1983 fixture of a suitable tow vessel had risen to the top of the hit list. Tenders from established blue water towing and salvage tug operators were unresponsive: some units were not available; others were free but too distant from La Ciotat. The available and well positioned ocean-going tugs were too expensive and the market was such that their owners would not negotiate price or terms and conditions. Jackson Marine, whose Great Yarmouth office had been sent an invitation to tender, contacted JMC in Dubai and they worked together to swiftly to close a deal for lump sum towage of DB27 using two 4000 bhp tugs generating an aggregate total of 104 tons of continuous bollard pull. 

From my perspective, the enterprise was successful inasmuch as DB27 was delivered to us in Dubai in time for manning, outfitting and rigging her up for McDermott's Bunduq work. Bunduq was satisfied, it ended up recommencing production in November 1983 and commencing water injection in January 1984. 

Anyone remember that towage? If affirmative, is there a comment to make or a story to share? Thanks.


----------



## philwilson363

gde said:


> Way back in the early 70s I was the assistant manager of North Sea Marine Rig Services which was part of the BOC group at it's Peterhead base.
> At this time the BP Fortie's field as well as the Frigg field was being built up.
> During this time we supplied anything from a simple sewing needle to an anchor and chain,24 hour's a day,7 day's a week.I was also the base manager for Buchan and Johnston/MP Galloway of Leith (they were the main deck/engine/galley ship's stores merchant's for the Ben Line.)We were a very small staff who looked after the daily need's of Brown and Root,Saipem,ETPM,
> as well as all the tug/supply boat companies such as Gulf tug's,Theriot,Jackson Marine Corp,as well as many other's.One company who stood out was Jackson Marine,with the Moon supply boats and the tugs such as the Godfather,Mr John H,Mr John H etc.Those ship's were booze free,no drink allowed and were in fact the best maintained fleet in the North sea.With some of the best British,German and American crew's I have ever worked with,they were magic.
> 
> Have any member any photo's of either a Moon boat or perhap's my favourite The Godfather (named after the famous film of that name) I would also like to push my luck and perhap's maybe someone has a photo of the B&R lay barge Hercules or maybe a J. Ray McDermott lay barge or my gigantor lay barge the Saipem lay barge Castoro.
> 
> The North Sea oil story started from the port of Peterhead and I still have good memories of the first pipe supply boat's to enter Peterhead harbour coming in stern first !!!! The Pecos and the Cimarron both from Texas USA.O' the happy memorie's.
> 
> Perhap's you may let me know.
> 
> Gavin Elder
> PETERHEAD.





gde said:


> Way back in the early 70s I was the assistant manager of North Sea Marine Rig Services which was part of the BOC group at it's Peterhead base.
> At this time the BP Fortie's field as well as the Frigg field was being built up.
> During this time we supplied anything from a simple sewing needle to an anchor and chain,24 hour's a day,7 day's a week.I was also the base manager for Buchan and Johnston/MP Galloway of Leith (they were the main deck/engine/galley ship's stores merchant's for the Ben Line.)We were a very small staff who looked after the daily need's of Brown and Root,Saipem,ETPM,
> as well as all the tug/supply boat companies such as Gulf tug's,Theriot,Jackson Marine Corp,as well as many other's.One company who stood out was Jackson Marine,with the Moon supply boats and the tugs such as the Godfather,Mr John H,Mr John H etc.Those ship's were booze free,no drink allowed and were in fact the best maintained fleet in the North sea.With some of the best British,German and American crew's I have ever worked with,they were magic.
> 
> Have any member any photo's of either a Moon boat or perhap's my favourite The Godfather (named after the famous film of that name) I would also like to push my luck and perhap's maybe someone has a photo of the B&R lay barge Hercules or maybe a J. Ray McDermott lay barge or my gigantor lay barge the Saipem lay barge Castoro.
> 
> The North Sea oil story started from the port of Peterhead and I still have good memories of the first pipe supply boat's to enter Peterhead harbour coming in stern first !!!! The Pecos and the Cimarron both from Texas USA.O' the happy memorie's.
> 
> Perhap's you may let me know.
> 
> Gavin Elder
> PETERHEAD.


Sorry I just came across this thread...I worked on the Godfather in 1979 on one of what must surely be one if it's most bizarre trips: we took a grain from Vancouver to Honolulu Hawaii! I have some pictures. I also worked on the Mr. Mike, Captain Carl, Robyn J, and several others in the Gulf.
Phil Wilson


----------

